# Lymph Node infection



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Somehow I got E-Coli in my Lymphatic system causing a few lymph nodes to swell up. One in my armpit swelled to the size of a golf ball and eventually had to be lanced. Besides hurting like hell, it has to have packing put in it daily to prevent the outside from healing first and trapping the infection inside.

Doesn't seem like a big deal but until it heals, I can't ride. It's already been two weeks and it's probably going to be another week or two


----------



## Numbtoyou (Apr 3, 2011)

That sucks man. I had hodgkins disease ( form of lymphatic cancer) for 2 years. It can be painful when those things swell. Good luck!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well thankfully it has not been diagnosed as cancer, but it hurts like hell and it looks like I got at least another week of daily dressings.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

ouch I know how much infected glands can hurt.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Living with lymphedema and I know how dibilitating the swelling can be.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

How did you get e coli?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

beanbag said:


> How did you get e coli?


Update, not sure where the e. coli result came from. Infection actually was in my sweat glands and when a second flare up started a couple weeks ago I had it cultured again and it came back with a strong staph infection. I think either the swab was bad the first time or the lab screwed up...either way it would have been nice to know earlier. This is the second major Staph infection I've had in the past year so I am now on some serious anti-biotics and am washing with a strong anti-bacterial soap (not Dial or any deodorant soap, this is hospital strength crap). I'm on the mend, but I am now approaching this with aggressive treatment to keep this from happening again.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Certain deodorants actually cause me to get swollen lymph nodes in my arm pits. Change brand, and also try spray vs bar.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

terrasmak said:


> Certain deodorants actually cause me to get swollen lymph nodes in my arm pits. Change brand, and also try spray vs bar.


I have used about the mildest deodorant on earth for the last 20 years...and I don't shave my pits either so those two possibilities are out the window.


----------

